

Google Now vs Siri will be the next great battleground - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=5090ead7

======
laacz
I believe, author is trying to compare not very sophisticated voice request
based recognition feature (Siri) and service, which continuously analyzes your
behaviour and makes suggestions based on results (Google Now). Apples and
oranges, really.

